# Broken garage window



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Our walk in garage door window frame is broken. Does anyone have any idea where to get a replacement? Just the window, not the door.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How about a picture? Maybe we can tell what kind of door it is, unless you know what brand and model door?


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Will do! Thanks for your reply


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Metal door?? Wood door?? Small window or "half glass"?? Insulated or single glaze?? Door manufacturer is ?? (Need more questions??.......:grin


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

:laugh: Will get the info!


----------

